# Nissan Connect issue



## Rpgerperk (Oct 5, 2015)

Bought a 2015 Murano Platinum and the only Connect program I get is Google! What's the point of that on a top of the line SUV? I rented a Chevy and it had a better program, like I could use Pandora, than my fancy Murano does. Can't get an explaination from the dealer beyond "It should work". Anyone else?


----------



## Rpgerperk (Oct 5, 2015)

Had I known what I know now I wouldn't have purchased the Murano. In speaking with Connect Help I was informed by their representative that ALL the Connect apps beside Google Search were deliberately disabled on this model! Nobody knew why or when an upgrade would happen. The dealer didnt even know! Top of the like SUV and it can't use any of their apps?! Thats deceptive at least. Extremely disappointed and, after this, NOT a fan of Nissan. I don't like being made a fool of.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

I have not bothered with it since I believe everyone else's frustration. I did download the app on my iPhone just because I read that the texts come through. For me this is not a huge issue as I am not all that dependent on being "connected" but as stated.... it is a top of the line auto and there should be some solution either in getting it to work or remuneration.


----------



## Rpgerperk (Oct 5, 2015)

What is interesting is that Nissan hasn't made any comment about this. Not an apology, not a promise to improve later, nothing. My salesman says a new update will be coming - this month - that will fix this but the actual maintenance guys didn't even know it wasn't working by design. Doesn't exactly inspire confidence in Nissan or their integrity. I"d at least expect whoever is monitoring these forums to jump in wiht a comment. Forums for other products are monitored by the company they address; I guess not for Nissan.


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

oops double post


----------



## Mikeybc (Sep 10, 2015)

After updating the Nissan Connect app a couple days ago it won't connect anymore. I've cleared all app data and started over but still won't connect. Oh well there really isn't much point to connecting when the single google search app wasn't finding as much stuff as the built in POI's withing the GPS itself. Pretty dismal there Nissan...really, you guys cant figure this crap out in 2015 ???


----------



## Rpgerperk (Oct 5, 2015)

Mikeybc said:


> After updating the Nissan Connect app a couple days ago it won't connect anymore. I've cleared all app data and started over but still won't connect. Oh well there really isn't much point to connecting when the single google search app wasn't finding as much stuff as the built in POI's withing the GPS itself. Pretty dismal there Nissan...really, you guys cant figure this crap out in 2015 ???


Exactly! I understand this happening. But it's horrible customer service to just ignore it and not let people who invested money in their product know whats going on. Plus my salesman didn't say a word about it not working if you have the Navi package, which is apparently the case. Not real impressed. I wonder if I can return it and lease something else?


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Need a few lawyers who are also owners. Nothing gets any company to move like the words "class action".


----------



## Rpgerperk (Oct 5, 2015)

Seems to me I paid more for the Navi in order to get less. And I know some lawyers. Let me check on that class action option for bait and switch if nothing else.


----------



## shabang (Nov 28, 2015)

same boat here guys.. Just purcahsed the suv 2 days ago, (every option avalaible i got) and the one thing I can't get to work is the text message feature...it says "not avalaible" when I click the text message button..what gives? Also, how do you work the voice recognition in the murano?

purchased a 2015 nissan murano platinum with cargo package and kick plates (literally got everything)


----------



## greebo (Jul 2, 2016)

I am extremely disappointed in the Connect Apps and Bluetooth system in general. It is complete garbage.

Half the time we try to switch to another phone's BT connection for audio, it will display "Downloading phone book" indefinitely, until a lot of tooling around is done (turn off BT, turn on again, try to connect phone, disconnect another phone, on and on).

Nothing but straight up audio works through BT on the iPhone, and call audio is terrible.

Every time I have spoken with someone at the dealership, their answer is to get an Android phone. This is unacceptable, and I can't think of another in-car BT system that has these issues with iPhones - it is not an iPhone problem, it is a Nissan problem.


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jul 13, 2016)

I haven't test driven one yet, but this is on my top 3 list but has me wondering if its really worth it if they promote the Nissan Connect but its completely broken, that would be misleading if not false advertising. In fact this is the page Discover NissanConnect | Nissan USA I was reading tonight to get a sense of what is offered and it was fine given that I don't care for most of the crap apps anyways, sort of like CarPlay where you can't get anything but a few apps that Apple has approved.


----------

